# What's the latest on the fascinate



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I took a break from my thunderbolt and I'm back on the fascinate. I'm wondering what is the latest info on it? When I left the most recent leak was ec09 which made everyone thing gingerbread was on its way.obviously that was wrong. Any new rumors? Latest leak? does it still have the sd card issues?

thanks for the update!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I just installed the recently released cyanogenmod7.1 (stable) and its awesome.

I was on the older commRom 2.1 (ed01) for months and this new rom is really nice. No issues and now I have full GB.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah i plan on checking it out but staying stock for a bit. I might be giving this phone to my sister in law to use so I'm getting my last use out of it.


----------

